# Teal everywhere



## rick50 (Dec 27, 2009)

Me and my father in law made a hunt tuesday, killing two blue wing teal and not seeing very much.

Me and my brother went saturday and had a 12 bird limit in 30 minutes. We had so many teal coming in they were almost landing in the boat!!!!


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2009)

nice job man! =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 29, 2009)

those are some pretty little boogers


----------



## rick50 (Dec 29, 2009)

You ought to see how good they look in a gumbo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switchback (Dec 29, 2009)

Sounds like a great day of hunting. Congrats!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice.

Kentucky is a virtual waterfowl Dead Sea and has been all season so far.  I don't know what the deal is but this is the worst season that anyone I know can ever remember.


----------



## rick50 (Dec 31, 2009)

Made another hunt today..ended up with one motttled duck and one blue wing...so much for the teal being everywhere...we may have seen a total of 30 ducks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switchback (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats! We have an extended doe and spike season this year and duck season ends the weekend after that. Think I'll try my luck the last weekend for one more duck hunt.


----------

